# X usa muchisima meoria

## ensarman

es algo realmente raro :S porque al inicir xdm veo el htop y X solo usa 4.7% de memoria pero mientras pasa el tiempo el uso de meoria se incremena hasta unos alarmantes 29.7%, incluso creo que mas, no se por que???

talvez sea por KDE porque tambien uso ICEwm y no se incrementa tanto el uso de memoria por parte de el servidor X.

tambien pense en que mi tarjeta es una Geforce integrada pero la memoria ya esta reserbadad para la tarjeta desde el BIOS, yambien pense en los efectos de transparencias que tengo(pero solo en los paneles no en la decoracion de ventanas) pero tambien pense que eso se le deberia asignar a la memoria reservada para los gráficos.

no se que esta mal entonces :S

----------

## Coghan

En el espacio exterior se comenta. "Memoria no utilizada es memoria desaprovechada".

No creo que debas preocuparte ni cuando tu sistema ocupe el 80% de tu memoria, el núcleo se encargará de ir liberando a Swap según necesite. Es muy probable que mucha parte de esa memoria usada sea caché. Compruébalo  con un:

```
free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1884        640       1243          0         16        250

-/+ buffers/cache:        373       1510

Swap:         3906          0       3906

```

En mi caso ahora mismo, usando Gnome + beryl es de 640 Mb usada, sin embargo casi el 50% de este uso es caché.

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> es algo realmente raro :S porque al inicir xdm veo el htop y X solo usa 4.7% de memoria pero mientras pasa el tiempo el uso de meoria se incremena hasta unos alarmantes 29.7%, incluso creo que mas, no se por que???
> 
> talvez sea por KDE porque tambien uso ICEwm y no se incrementa tanto el uso de memoria por parte de el servidor X.
> 
> 

 

No se jeje, a mi me parece evidente lo que pasa. Que kde gaste más memoria que icewm no es raro.

Que usando transparencias gastes más memoria tampoco lo es. El composie manager que uses, al margen de la memoria de la tarjeta que se use para la generación de texturas y cosas por el estilo, gastará la ram de tu sistema como un bendito. Si quieres ver donde va tu memoria, deberían empezar mirando en top o htop, y fijarte en la columna RES.

Ni siquiera nos has dicho cuanta memoria tienes ocupada (27.7% de cuanto?) Así que no podemos saber si eso es normal o no. Desde luego, una cosa está clara: si quieres un escritorio con efectos, vas a gastar memoria y cpu inútilmente. Eso no es ningún fallo: simplemente es así. Es como el que quiere un Lamborghini o un Porsche, tiene que estar preparado a pagar una burrada en seguro, mantenimiento, impuestos y gasolina, aunque el coche en sí haga la misma tarea que un c3.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ensarman

jaja tienes mucha razon pero me gusta trabajar con KDE por los programas que se integran a el y la verdad no uso mucho sus efectos lo unico que tengo es la transparencia de los paneles, incluso,a los menus les quete los efectos que KDE traia predefinidos. pero no creo que por eso X use el 27% de la memoria.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (27.7% de cuanto?)
> 
> 

 

me olvide decir que tengo 512MB de memoria - 16MB de la memoria que comparti con la Geforce6100 entegrada que tengo.

pero de todas maneras me parece exesivo el uso de memoria que usa.

 *Quote:*   

> fijarte en la columna RES.
> 
> 

 

ok pero en estos momentos acabo de enceder mi PC. y la memoria que consume es aun solo 10%, el uso de X s e incrementa despues de estar trabajando por varias horas. mas atrde les posteo el el valor de RES que por cierto, que significa?

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> jaja tienes mucha razon pero me gusta trabajar con KDE por los programas que se integran a el y la verdad no uso mucho sus efectos lo unico que tengo es la transparencia de los paneles, incluso,a los menus les quete los efectos que KDE traia predefinidos. pero no creo que por eso X use el 27% de la memoria.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> (27.7% de cuanto?)
> ...

 

Kde usa memoria, y bastante. Y gnome y xfce son iguales en ese sentido, aunque le gente se empeñe en lo contrario. Los tres son escritorios completos, construídos en base a toolkits pesados (qt y gtk). Konqueror solo puede tomar más de 100 megas tras unas horas de navegación, aunque esto no es cosa de konqueror. Cualquier browser basado en gecko (y otros que no, como Opera) tendrán un gasto de memoria similar tras unas horas. Con el agravante de que no tienen las funcionalidades de konqueror, y aún así gastan la misma cantidad de memoria o peor aún.

Por supuesto, recién arrancado el sistema el gasto de memoria es mínimo. Eso tampoco es extraño.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   fijarte en la columna RES.
> 
>  
> 
> ok pero en estos momentos acabo de enceder mi PC. y la memoria que consume es aun solo 10%, el uso de X s e incrementa despues de estar trabajando por varias horas. mas atrde les posteo el el valor de RES que por cierto, que significa?

 

Mira, en cuestiones de memoria, todo depende de como midas y el programa que uses. Yo uso htop, y da unos resultados más o menos fiables, top también vale.

En mi sistema, por ejemplo, yo tengo unos (sorpresa) 300 megas ocupados. Y uso fvwm, que es un gestor de ventanas que pesa unos 4 megas con las opciones que lo tengo compilado. Cierto que de esos 300, unos 100 son mi browser (lo dicho, es la cifra estándar), y unos 70 mldonkey, que está permanentemente ahí dando la lata. El resto son mis aplicaciones, unos 130 megas, que más o menos, viene a ser un 25% de 512, que es lo que tu tienes, y repito, no uso un escritorio complejo, sino fvwm con screen y urxvt como escritorio.

Una cuarta parte de tu memoria para correr kde con las tonterías de efectos desactivadas, no es ninguna burrada. Pero lo dicho, todo depende de como se mida. Por ejemplo, top me dice que tengo unos 800 megas ocupados. Y su hermano menor, free, algo similar:

```

$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        766576     756096      10480          0      28560     426148

-/+ buffers/cache:     301388     465188

Swap:      1052248     281544     770704

```

Quitando de esos 756 megas los 28 de buffers, los 426 cacheados y los 10 libres, tenemos un total de eso, unos 300 ocupados. Como ves, cada programa presenta las cosas a su manera. Aunque supongo que tu caso no es una confución de este tipo, porque es perfectamente normal que kde ocupe ese espacio en memoria.

Te aconsejo que uses htop. Entra en él, y pulsa f6, verás a la izquierda una lista de palabras, selecciona RES y pulsa intro para ordenar tu lista de procesos según dicho recurso. Así podrás estudiar las aplicaciones que más memoria gastan, y si lo crees oportuno, buscar aplicaciones alternativas más ligeras. Ten en cuenta que, en el caso de konqueror, por ejemplo, también iniciará como hijos muchos procesos kio-slave que saldrán más abajo en la lista. Estos suelen ocupar poco, en el rango de los 5-8 megas o así, pero si abres muchos tabs con cosas distintas (bluetooth, ssh, ftp, html, archivos locales, man pages, etc etc etc) entonces el número de kio-slaves se dispara, y puede producir un impacto significativo en la memoria.

----------

## i92guboj

Con tanta cháchara se me olvidó comentarte qué es RES. 

Ese valor hace alusión a la cantidad real de memoria que usa el programa (da igual que sea en ram física o en disco, pues el programa no la distingue, es el kernel el que administra eso como mejor le conviene).

Esto lo tengo algo difuso porque hace tiempo que estudié el tema. pero si no me equivoco, la columna VIRT, por contra, incluye toda la memoria, que usa el programa, incluyendo RES, SHR y los buffers y caché. Pero no te lo creas al pié de la letra, porque ni yo lo tengo muy claro ahora mismo.

SHR es la memoria compartida con otros procesos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Yo recuerdo en fluxbox gastar una media de un 1% de memoria para las X (y un maximo de 4%). Sin embargo en KDE se me disparaba hasta el 20%.... eso cuando usaba gentoo... ahora no puedo   :Crying or Very sad: 

Se ha de remarcar que en kde tenia todos los lujos y que en fluxbox todo era lo más ligero... (anque usaba algun componente de kde como klaptop).

Por cierto, que kernel utilizas? utilizas VIPER sources? Has modificado el kernel para dar más memoria a las X o algo?

----------

## Soul Lost

Es normal, yo vengo monitoreando mi sistema con top desde que aprendí a usarlo con un poquito más de solvencia   :Laughing:  xD. A lo que voy es que la memoria del servidor X (proceso llamado "X") va de la mano de las aplicaciones que tengas abiertas en él. Por ejemplo, ahora que tengo epiphany  que usa de memoria 94mb, el servidor X marca 66mb y si abro firefox + 10 pestañas por ende el mismo proceso de firefox se elevará hasta unos 150 mb (estoy siendo generoso xD) y el servidor X se me botará hasta unos  100 mb..

Has la prueba y nos cuentas  :Razz: 

----------

## ensarman

es verdad... creo que ya aprendi a convivi con eso y para esas situciones ya comence a usar algun gestor de ventanas menos pesado(iceWM)

con el iceWM me va muy bien y la memoria no se me escapa de las manos incluso con el el firefox con unas 15 pestañas, que es lo que normalmente uso y el servidor X no consume tanta memoria con este gestor de ventanas. 

tambien aprendi a configurarlo para que funcionen iconos pero con un programa mucho mas liviano que el idesk llamado iconMGR, seria bueno que alguien haga un ebuild para este programa que funciona de lo mejor!!!

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> es verdad... creo que ya aprendi a convivi con eso y para esas situciones ya comence a usar algun gestor de ventanas menos pesado(iceWM)
> 
> con el iceWM me va muy bien y la memoria no se me escapa de las manos incluso con el el firefox con unas 15 pestañas, que es lo que normalmente uso y el servidor X no consume tanta memoria con este gestor de ventanas. 
> 
> tambien aprendi a configurarlo para que funcionen iconos pero con un programa mucho mas liviano que el idesk llamado iconMGR, seria bueno que alguien haga un ebuild para este programa que funciona de lo mejor!!!

 

Prueba esto:

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Utility to place icons on the root window"

HOMEPAGE="http://iconmgr.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/iconmgr/IconMgr-0.4.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 hppa ppc ppc64 sparc x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="media-libs/imlib2"

pkg_setup() {

        if ! built_with_use media-libs/imlib2 X; then

                eerror "You need to have media-libs/imlib2 compiled with USE=\"X\""

                die "You need to have media-libs/imlib2 compiled with USE=\"X\""

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        unpack "${A}"

        cd "${WORKDIR}/IconMgr-${PV}"

}

src_compile() {

        cd "${WORKDIR}/IconMgr-${PV}"

        econf || die "configuration failed"

        emake || die "compilation failed"

}

src_install() {

        cd "${WORKDIR}/IconMgr-${PV}"

        make DESTDIR=${D} install || die "make install failed"

        dodoc README AUTHORS NEWS TODO

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "Please refer to the README file for info on configuring ${PN}"

}
```

Yo lo pongo en x11-misc/iconmgr/iconmgr-0.4.ebuild. Solo una nota: compila tan solo si deshabilitas el sandbox:

```

$ FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge iconmgr

```

No se si el fallo es del ebuild, que lo he hecho a la carrera, o del script de instalación en si, que pueda tener rutas escritas de forma no muy flexible, y por tanto intenta escribir fuera del sandbox. Si tengo tiempo ya lo miraré, pero al menos así lo puedes instalar y desinstalar usando portage.  :Razz: 

----------

## ensarman

wow!!! interesante... gracias man  :Wink: 

seria buenisima idea colocarlo en arbol oficicial para distribuirlo a todos.

----------

